
Superhighway to cycling heaven – or just a hell of a mess? - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/aug/07/london-cycle-superhighways-heaven-or-hell
======
bluejekyll
More this. The cars dominance of our roads needs to end. We need to take back
our streets, and the safety of those who use them.

I know there are car drivers who get annoyed by this, but I ask you to try and
gain some perspective and objectivity by riding a bike in a city some time.
You will understand why cyclists need protection, and why anything less than
this is just putting lipstick on a pig.

Look at the number of recent deaths of cyclists in San Francisco, CA. It's
horrendous, and needs to change. Cars have for too long been given too much.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Unfortunately there's an unworkable middle phase where cars are suppressed but
not a lot of folks are cycling yet. Result: many complaints. Have to get over
that hump to reach utopian bicycle state. Probably not going to happen.

~~~
bluejekyll
I think the middle road is the painted lanes. This gives a little more
security to get more cyclists out. As those cyclists grow, then there is
enough usage to promote those to dedicated lanes.

While I'm arguing for the need of the desired endstate, I do realize that we
have to go through some iteration on the path to get there. (Starting to sound
like software development)

